# Neeedzzz to git paid from mines baby daddy



## AlphaD (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 9, 2013)

I don't want to live here anymore


----------



## j2048b (Dec 9, 2013)

wow, make ur kids suffer because their broke ass daddy lost his job, what a bunch of crap, see its crap like this that shows y so many kids dont have their fathers around... its moms like that, that cause it, and then most wonder y did little johnnie end up choken a B I T C H out?  hmmm wonder no mo!


----------



## Azog (Dec 9, 2013)

The slow, painful death of our society. ****.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 10, 2013)

Wow.  Inhuman...not only because of the lack of humanity, but from the sheer lack of intellect.  This is either a really stupid human, or a really stupid orangutan.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 10, 2013)

It's his fault for being such a coward and pussy, he has all rights to his kids unless the courts say otherwise it's her ass that should be reported and perhaps lose custody of the kids.

A real man wouldn't take that shit!


----------



## Hardpr (Dec 10, 2013)

why come she need his loot. she be an english major from the look of it. she gettin paid. her new boyfriend gonna show them boys how to be quiet when he playin xnox. for real for real.   wtf dont post that crap it sets me off.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Dec 10, 2013)

It's all about getting something for nothing. Ridiculous.


----------



## shenky (Dec 10, 2013)

I wish I had 5 kids and no wife so I can get some of dat free health care.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 10, 2013)

No way....I found another post that I believe may be the answer to our problem.

Fighting fire with fire.  Yes:  The knockout game.  If this idiot would post all of that really personal information, there is no way she doesn't post where she is at any given moment.  Do yo jobs dawg....sho dem kidz what a reel man doez.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 10, 2013)

What she is doing is illegal.  She could get into serious trouble for this if its true.  Just another way to cash in on children they couldn't afford to have.

I hope he left her for a white girl who is an attorney!


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Dec 10, 2013)

Wanna bet the mom doesn't have a job either? Lol
She's worried about gettin money from him when she should still be getting money herself. People...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 10, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> What she is doing is illegal.  She could get into serious trouble for this if its true.  Just another way to cash in on children they couldn't afford to have.
> 
> I hope he left her for a white girl who is an attorney!



So far we probably have:
1) housing
2) food stamps
3) child support
4) failing child support you pay per minute to see the kids like a PPV or a video booth porno
5) probably on health care assistance 
6) tax breaks
7) do we even need to continue?


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 10, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> So far we probably have:
> 1) housing
> 2) food stamps
> 3) child support
> ...



Welcome to the wonderful jolly obamaland.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 10, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> Welcome to the wonderful jolly obamaland.



All these programs have been around long before Obama came into office except obamacare but then again people were already getting free healthcare before Obama too. Did he help the situation? No definitely not but to pinpoint the blame on a SINGLE man is fallacious IMO.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Dec 10, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> All these programs have been around long before Obama came into office except obamacare but then again people were already getting free healthcare before Obama too. Did he help the situation? No definitely not but to pinpoint the blame on a SINGLE man is fallacious IMO.



I agree...
Do I like him? Helllllll no...
But we can't point the finger at one man. The title of president is more of a celebrity position now anyway. What we don't like is what and who he represents. He gives speeches and signs papers. Sure there's shit he's doin we don't know about, but that's in EVERY SEAT IN THE GOV. The gov is not one person. But it's slowly starting to drift that way.

Anyway, plenty of assholes in office. We just don't see what they are up to as much as we see the president.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 10, 2013)

wheres PFM??


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 10, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> All these programs have been around long before Obama came into office except obamacare but then again people were already getting free healthcare before Obama too. Did he help the situation? No definitely not but to pinpoint the blame on a SINGLE man is fallacious IMO.



Brother doc, calm yourself. Take some gaba.  If u know me u will no i am not a fan of Mr. o.  Do I believe he is at fault for all this no I do not. Our politicians in this country have drug us down a really bad Path. but he has done nothing to remedy the situation. You don't allow people to be on Unemployment for over a year. this administration has created the largest percentage of Freeloaders we have ever seem. and because it's so easy to get some money and not work then there's no motivation to get up ofFtheir lazy ass.  was it just OBama. No. Do I think he wants it this way yes i Do. just my opinion I've been known to be wrong.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 10, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> Brother doc, calm yourself. Take some gaba.  If u know me u will no i am not a fan of Mr. o.  Do I believe he is at fault for all this no I do not. Our politicians in this country have drug us down a really bad Path. but he has done nothing to remedy the situation. You don't allow people to be on Unemployment for over a year. this administration has created the largest percentage of Freeloaders we have ever seem. and because it's so easy to get some money and not work then there's no motivation to get up ofFtheir lazy ass.  was it just OBama. No. Do I think he wants it this way yes i Do. just my opinion I've been known to be wrong.



I will only calm down if you agree to cuddle with me while rubbing our separated uni-nuts together and sing koombaya shit. 

I def agree he's made it worse but I think we were headed in this direction regardless of who got office. Society today isn't the society of the past regardless of the new laws. Put it this way: if we had the same policies years ago that we do now, I don't think we'd have as many freeloaders. People back then were too proud to take welfare unless they desperately needed it and would rather work. Now ppl don't want to work so they test the system and find their limits. Regardless of what is happening politically, society is changing for the worse. Is it the laws that enable the behavior or the behavior that dictates the laws? Just food for thought my half-brother from the same mother.


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 10, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> I will only calm down if you agree to cuddle with me while rubbing our separated uni-nuts together and sing koombaya shit.
> 
> I def agree he's made it worse but I think we were headed in this direction regardless of who got office. Society today isn't the society of the past regardless of the new laws. Put it this way: if we had the same policies years ago that we do now, I don't think we'd have as many freeloaders. People back then were too proud to take welfare unless they desperately needed it and would rather work. Now ppl don't want to work so they test the system and find their limits. Regardless of what is happening politically, society is changing for the worse. Is it the laws that enable the behavior or the behavior that dictates the laws? Just food for thought my half-brother from the same mother.



Cuddle time!


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 10, 2013)

cant tell you how many friends or guys i know who are on un-empolyment and are just fine with that.  same for work man's comp.....Know 2 buddies who are hurt, and shit, they wana stay hurt.  

Everyone (all races included) just is getting lazier and lazier.


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 10, 2013)

we need to get back to our roots the way our grandfathers viewed this country. I agree with you doc. and not Just because you're my half brother!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 10, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> we need to get back to our roots the way our grandfathers viewed this country. I agree with you doc. and not Just because you're my half brother!



Oh you know just how to make me so hawwwny and wet! <3

Edit* totally agree. Everyone needs to realize you earn what you get, or should at least, and stop milking our economy and country out of all it's resources. 

Ps. I'm leaving the back door open. Just come by after 10 when mom's asleep. I'm the 3rd door on the right at the top of the stairs. Just throw your clothes wherever.


----------



## Iron1 (Dec 10, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> cant tell you how many friends or guys i know who are on un-empolyment and are just fine with that.  same for work man's comp.....Know 2 buddies who are hurt, and shit, they wana stay hurt.
> 
> Everyone (all races included) just is getting lazier and lazier.



I would rebut this but I'm too lazy.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 10, 2013)

Iron1 said:


> I would rebut this but I'm too lazy.



LOL

10char


----------



## shenky (Dec 11, 2013)

Obama is arguably the most deceitful president we've had. It's not about blaming one man, it's about calling an ace an ace. I'm of the mind that the POTUS isn't our actual chief of command, so I don't blame everything on him either, but that's another conversation.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 11, 2013)

Can we talk about global warming now? I guess that falls under a new discussion.


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 11, 2013)

merica ****in sucks. move to canada. where the only shit cops do aside from writting tickets is attending complaints about people getting high most peaceful country of 2013.


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 11, 2013)

ImDennis said:


> merica ****in sucks. move to canada. where the only shit cops do aside from writting tickets is attending complaints about people getting high most peaceful country of 2013.



What would you know about what cops in Canada do?


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 11, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> What would you know about what cops in Canada do?



well lets see... a cop got suspended couple days ago for selling weed to other cops.... no other cop got punished for it, the seller cop is forced to either quit within 2 weeks or he'll be terminated aha


----------



## shenky (Dec 11, 2013)

ImDennis said:


> well lets see... a cop got suspended couple days ago for selling weed to other cops.... no other cop got punished for it, the seller cop is forced to either quit within 2 weeks or he'll be terminated aha



i thought pot was largely decriminalized in good ol' canada?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 11, 2013)

I think largely decriminalized and a cop selling it are still at odds with each other lol. That's probably why the cops who bought it didn't get punished according to his story.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm a farmer. They are my meds


----------



## shenky (Dec 11, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> I think largely decriminalized and a cop selling it are still at odds with each other lol. That's probably why the cops who bought it didn't get punished according to his story.



heh, ya...


----------



## shenky (Dec 11, 2013)

Pinkbear said:


> I'm a farmer. They are my meds



man, I used to smoke damn near everyday. At one point, I crossed a line and stopped enjoying it. Now I can't stand it. Every 6 months or so, I'll forget that I dislike the feeling of marijuana and decide to smoke a few to test the waters, and refresh my memory. Yep, still hate it.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 11, 2013)

Guys, unfortunately this isn't a recreational drug board. Please keep that talk to PM's or something.


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 11, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> Guys, unfortunately this isn't a recreational drug board. Please keep that talk to PM's or something.



aye doc, wanna get high................ 
































on life.....


----------



## Magical (Dec 14, 2013)

Me and this chick could have gone to highschool together. That school was full of retards


----------

